# Problème débit wifi



## Ekym (3 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir, je poste ce message car je rencontre un problème avec mes iPad et iPhone.Je suis chez Free avec la dernier box et j'ai un débit en wifi sur tous mes appareils très faible. 
À titre de comparaison, j'ai environ 8mega avec le Pc et 3 méga avec un appareil Apple.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Mars 2013)

Ekym a dit:


> Bonsoir, je poste ce message car je rencontre un problème avec mes iPad et iPhone.Je suis chez Free avec la dernier box et j'ai un débit en wifi sur tous mes appareils très faible.
> À titre de comparaison, j'ai environ 8mega avec le Pc et 3 méga avec un appareil Apple.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution ?



Salut. Vas voir dans les paramètres de ta box. Essaye de changer de canal, essaye de changer de Mode (802.11n en 20/40/haut/bas) et teste, tu devrais pouvoir améliorer les choses.


----------



## Ekym (4 Mars 2013)

J'ai déjà essayé de changer tout ça mais rien n'y fait, j'ai toujours 3 fois moins de debit avec mes appareils Apple qu'avec mon lc en wifi.Je ne comprends pas...


----------

